# Eine kleine Frage von einem Neuling :)



## Tullian (6. April 2006)

Habe mir Blasc runtergeladen und wollte mal fragen wie man es macht das man z.b. auf seinem forum etc. seinen Charakter sieht mit LvL, PVP-Rang und so weiter. Dort steht dann alles über den Char und wenn man drauf klickt wird man zu Blasc weiter gelleitet und kann direkt gucken was der Char so trägt. Wie genau stelle ich das denn ein?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen und schon mal danke im Voraus Tullian


----------



## Crowley (6. April 2006)

Wenn du BLASC installiert hast, sollten die Informationen deines Charakters automatisch zu uns übertragen werden, wenn du WoW beendest und ca. 10 Minuten später sollten die auch in unserer Datenbank stehen.

Such einfach deinen Charakter über die Spielersuche links in der Navigation. In der Charakteransicht kannst du dann oben auf "Visitenkarten" klicken. Dort findest du dann die Visitenkarten, die dir zur Verfügung stehen, sowie den BBCode, den du ins Forum einfügen musst.


----------



## Tullian (6. April 2006)

Danke hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Jetzt hab ich auch den Charakterplaner erstellt nur den will er noch nicht anzeigen. Vielen dank nochmal.

MfG
Tullian


----------



## Tullian (6. April 2006)

Werden die Items vom Charakterplaner auch automatisch übertragen oder muss ich dafüpr noch irgendetwas machen? Sorry für die vielen Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Tullian


----------



## Crowley (6. April 2006)

Du musst in den Einstellungen angeben, was alles übertragen werden soll. Wenn deine Items mit in unserer Datenbank auftauchen sollen, musst du "Ausrüstung" angehakt haben.


----------



## selik (6. April 2006)

hmm hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin neu bei dem ganzen kram hier *g*
das mit blasc selbst hat alles so geklappt aber wie genau funzt das mit diesem charakterplaner?
ich rall das net wie ich mein equip da in mein profil krieg,dass ich,wie bei euch z.B.,das equip sehe wenn ich auf das banner klicke...
bin für jede hilfe dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
selik


ps: eure smilys sind der hamemr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (6. April 2006)

Normalerweise sollte es reichen, wenn du in den Einstellungen unter Anzeigeoptionen "Ausrüstung+Fertigkeiten" anhakst.


----------

